
A Fireside Chat with Grant Imahara (2015) [video] - pininja
https://youtu.be/2ntnEC8Wy0o
======
pininja
At 9:15 he talks about using a BASIC Stamp [0] to make the Energizer Bunny and
R2D2. A huge inspiration and creative builder. Very sad to hear about his
passing today, I wanted to share this talk I attended.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC_Stamp](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC_Stamp)

